# 어느 쪽도 체대로



## *Louis*

Hello everyone.

So i am trying to understand this sentence but it sounds a bit weird to me:

위는 더 이상 찻길이 없는 가파른 오르마기고, 아래는 가파른 내리막이고, 어느 쪽도 체대로 정리되어 있지 않았다.

"It wasn't organized: on top it was a steep climb with no roads, the bottom is a steep downhill".? It's a sentence in a book out of the blue. The protagonist has just found the body of a girl in a car and he's looking at her.

Thank you!

Louis


----------



## Avant Gardener

Is the original spelling "제대로"? Typically the phrase "제대로 정리되다" when referring to a path means that it is well formed or maintained - in describing both uphill and downhill paths as 제대로 정리되어 있지 않다 the passage seems to be emphasizing the ruggedness of the terrain. I'm not a native speaker but this is how it reads to me.


----------



## Sungbin Moon

I guess I would be able to explain what its meaning if you tell me the context.

But it is correct about what you translated in English.


----------



## bluecraft

Yes you understood it correctly except there are minor errors in original sentence

위는 더 이상 찻길이 없는 가파른 오르마기고, 아래는 가파른 내리막이고, 어느 쪽도 체대로 정리되어 있지 않았다.

I think 오르마기고 should be 오르막이고 and 체대로 should be 제대로

Sentence also states both ways(uphill and downhill) are not maintained well.


----------



## pcy0308

Hello *Louis*,
In addition to what everyone said, it helps if you break down the sentence if you want to understand it better. 

"위는 더 이상 찻길이 없는 가파른 오르막이고": rather than saying "on top", assuming the speaker is talking about the direction straight head, it'd be more natural to understand it as "up ahead", i.e. "up ahead was steep uphill with no road stretching further"

"아래는 가파른 내리막이고": "down below/to the rear, it was straight downhill".

"어느 쪽도 제대로 정리되어 있지 않았다": neither of them was well/properly maintained. Here "어느 쪽 + negative sentence" is commonly used and understood as "neither of ~... + verb".

Hope this helps.


----------

